
Haveibeenpwned in terminal - dinosaurmalibu
https://github.com/harmankang/breach-inspector
======
tonteldoos
Awesome that you've done this in bash! I did something similar for the
terminal, but in python: [https://gitlab.com/roelofs/hibp-
tools](https://gitlab.com/roelofs/hibp-tools)

